# What are you making for Christmas dinner?



## brianh (Dec 23, 2013)

I'm doing beef tenderloin with tawny port cranberry sauce; mashed potatoes with parsnips, roasted garlic, and rosemary; sautéed brussel sprouts with lemon.


----------



## WildBoar (Dec 23, 2013)

Rib roast, but no other details at this point. Will depend on what my wife finds left in the grocery store tomorrow morning.


----------



## brianh (Dec 23, 2013)

I wish I could trust my wife to grocery shop.


----------



## spinblue (Dec 23, 2013)

Xmas eve - shrimp scampi with home made pasta - dessert: chocolate souffle 
Xmas morning - homemade donuts
Xmas dinner - prime rib roast - dessert: lemon meringue pie


----------



## Lucretia (Dec 23, 2013)

Our traditional holiday fare--Pizza!


----------



## Slypig5000 (Dec 23, 2013)

Good ol' fashioned Pot Roast. Going home tomorrow to spend the next couple of days with the family and wanted something pretty straight forward and easy. There will just be five of us for a change so it will be fun. Last year I did red sauce with homemade pappardelle which was a huge hit. I find that Thanksgiving is generally very traditional at my parents house, but Christmas can really be anything. Hope everyone has a great and safe holiday.


----------



## brianh (Dec 23, 2013)

Slypig5000 said:


> Hope everyone has a great and safe holiday.




+1!


----------



## HHH Knives (Dec 23, 2013)

If the electric is back by Christmas were doing smoked turkey breast w some roasted veggies. Mashes potatoes with turkey gravy.. 

If no electric. Its gona be something like, Chocolate covered Pretzels and Chips and salsa with ramen noodles!! 

Either way. we will enjoy. I hope you all have a safe and Merry Christmas!


----------



## WildBoar (Dec 23, 2013)

Good stuff spinblue -- we're also starting it all off w/ spaghetti topped with shrimp scampi x-mas eve.


----------



## Mrmnms (Dec 23, 2013)

Pizza Rustica and crepes for breakfast. Sous vide french roast and lobster tails a la Mucho for dinner.


----------



## marc4pt0 (Dec 23, 2013)

Wife's family tradition on Christmas eve- fondue with lots of great wine to accompany
Christmas morning I'm thinking French toast for some odd reason, with eggs and spicy sweet maple breakfast sausage I make.
For dinner I'm going to try smoking a 25# turkey that my wife was given from work. This will be new territory for me....hmmmm


----------



## apicius9 (Dec 23, 2013)

Not making anything this year - visiting my folks and my Mom is cooking  Potato salad and sausages has been somewhat of a tradition for Christmas eve, Sauerbraten with red cabbage, brussel sprouts and potatoes or dumplings on Christmas was my Christmas wish this year.

Stefan


----------



## sachem allison (Dec 24, 2013)

Lucretia said:


> Our traditional holiday fare--Pizza!



me, too.


----------



## ecchef (Dec 24, 2013)

Reservations.


----------



## Hbeernink (Dec 24, 2013)

Paella


----------



## scotchef38 (Dec 24, 2013)

Gravadlax with pickled cucumbers and caraway seed brioche followed by Roast beef tenderloin rubbed with garlic and rosemary and wrapped in bacon.Glazed baby carrots.Either roast potatoes,Pont Neuf or mash depending on how i feel in the morning.Fried brussel sprouts,spinach puree and Wild mushroom jus.Dessert will probably just be whisky.


----------



## jai (Dec 24, 2013)

im working.....  staff meal....


----------



## 77kath (Dec 24, 2013)

Pozole and cornbread


----------



## Bill13 (Dec 24, 2013)

marc4pt0 said:


> Wife's family tradition on Christmas eve- fondue with lots of great wine to accompany
> Christmas morning I'm thinking French toast for some odd reason, with eggs and spicy sweet maple breakfast sausage I make.
> For dinner I'm going to try smoking a 25# turkey that my wife was given from work. This will be new territory for me....hmmmm



The only thing to remember is to finish the bird in a 500 degree oven for about 20 min to crisp the skin. Actually on the Cookshack forum there are quite a few people that believe the smoke stops penetrating the meat at about 140 degrees so they pull it then and finish it in the oven at 450. I usually cover whole birds with a butter (ummm butter!) soaked cheese cloth for the first few hours of smoking so the skin doesn't get too "smoked"


----------



## pitonboy (Dec 24, 2013)

Rice flour waffles for breakfast
Goat Curry for dinner


----------



## bear1889 (Dec 24, 2013)

Xmas eve duck breast with a bing cherry balsamic vinegar and German wild cherry liqueur with shallots reduction sauce, broiled asparagus, and wild rice.

Xmas day oven slow cooked smoked brisket, latkes, creole eggplant with oysters, crawfish and scallops, and salad with an apple balsamic walnut oil vinaigrette.


----------



## spinblue (Dec 25, 2013)

Our daughter got a pic of the choc souffle, but the homemade pasta, shrimp scampi, mussels, fresh french bread (bought), made for a wonderful meal last night. Great family time with my Bro, who came in from Atlanta, Mom, and the four of us. We really enjoyed ourselves.

I ran out of gas and started head nodding at 10 PM, I hit the sheets and was out within seconds. Best night of sleep I've had in quite some time, as I didn't wake up until like 5 this morning.

Godspeed all, may all your love show through if you're cooking, and enjoy the Festivus for the rest of us. 

I'll be starting my ox tails shortly to get the day rolling over here for our prime rib. Letting Everyone sleep in until I can't wait any longer. Then they'll start making homemade donuts for breakfast.

Merry Christmas.


----------



## 99Limited (Dec 25, 2013)

Xmas morning we're having Country Ham, Garlic/Cheese Grits and eggs. I'm getting ready to fire up my smoker to infuse my 6lb ribeye roast for a day of cherry wood smoke. Kind of wish I had a BGE. It's 20 degrees out and I'm not sure how my Weber Smoky Mtn Smoker will do.


----------



## spinblue (Dec 25, 2013)

Santa got me  *one of these*. Not for the kitchen, but let's just say the oven temp is spot on. :wink:


----------



## TheDispossessed (Dec 25, 2013)

trio of oysters (kumamoto, watch hill, race rock) and littlenecks w/mignonette
smoked spanish mackerel w/sourdough sunflower rye crisps
roast honey glazed hudson valley duck breast 
HV duck confit
traditional herb stuffing (made w/homemade country bread)
slow roasted market leeks
country bread and cheeses (st nectar, garrotxa, pyrenis brebis, fromager de affinois)
pistachio cake

i've been cooking for three days. 
merry christmas y'all!


----------



## cclin (Dec 25, 2013)

"Samgyetang"- Korean ginseng chicken soup. There's nothing better on a cold night than hot Samgyetang!!:hungry:


----------



## Mrmnms (Dec 25, 2013)

pitonboy said:


> Rice flour waffles for breakfast
> Goat Curry for dinner



My kids love pancakes and waffles made with rice and or coconut flour. I'd appreciate any suggestions .


----------



## Lucretia (Dec 25, 2013)

Just got the Christmas pie ready to pop in the oven...


----------



## tk59 (Dec 25, 2013)

Beef stew and Barnett 2001 Spring Mtn Cab. Made strawberry crepes for brunch.


----------



## easy13 (Dec 25, 2013)

Pasta Course - Free Form Goat Cheese Mousse Ravioli, Caramelized Fennel, Fronds/Orange Zest/Butter Sauce, Speck 




[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## seattle_lee (Dec 26, 2013)

Roasted a leg of lamb. Coated it with a puree of olive oil, garlic, anchovy, rosemary, and shallot. FIL is diabetic, so the starchy side was spanish tortilla. Veggie was some stir fried snap peas and carrots with garlic. Dessert was chocolate.


----------



## Mrmnms (Dec 26, 2013)

seattle_lee said:


> Roasted a leg of lamb. Coated it with a puree of olive oil, garlic, anchovy, rosemary, and shallot. FIL is diabetic, so the starchy side was spanish tortilla. Veggie was some stir fried snap peas and carrots with garlic. Dessert was chocolate.



Sounds killer


----------

